
Ask HN: How do you manage time while developing your app for multiple platforms? - _448
If you are developing your app for multiple platforms then how do you divide development time between each platform?
======
cerberusss
You'll get better answers if you tell us more details. What platforms? You
don't even specify desktop or mobile. What kind of product? B2B or consumer?
Have you measured usage per platform? Is support of the platform critical for
sales, or is it really something done on principle? What toolkit do you use?
Can some platforms be served with a light version of the product?

~~~
_448
Any platform and product. How will platform and or product affect general time
management strategies?

Say, I am developing for iOS, Android and Web platform. And the product is in
B2C space. Then how do I distribute my time developing on each of these
platform? The backend will be shared as much as possible. The mobile code will
be shared as much as possible by using Flutter.

